# Water in Furnace exhaust pipe



## Doug60m (Dec 3, 2011)

My high efficiency furnace keeps getting enough water in the pvc exhaust pipe, you can hear it gurgle, to prevent the furnace from working properly. Suck out the water with my shop vac and the furnace runs fine for about a day then I need to repeat the process. How do I fix this?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sounds like your condensate line is clogged somewhere. Check the tube that comes off the collector that connects up to the condensate drain. If that is clear just keep looking farther down the line.... or if you have a setup that drains to a condensate pump make sure that is working and not backing up.



Doug60m said:


> My high efficiency furnace keeps getting enough water in the pvc exhaust pipe, you can hear it gurgle, to prevent the furnace from working properly. Suck out the water with my shop vac and the furnace runs fine for about a day then I need to repeat the process. How do I fix this?


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

Check the slope of the exhaust, it must be a minimum of 1/4" per foot to drain properly, sloping back to the unit. Any pooling of water will cause a gurgling sound and the unit to shut-off.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

agree with benny check for slope on line ...also check for belly or dip if its a long run....ben sr:yes:


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

ben's plumbing said:


> agree with benny check for slope on line ...also check for belly or dip if its a long run....ben sr:yes:


Good point. Make sure it has adequate supports. When the pipe heats up, it can sag if not supported properly.


----------

